# Winterpokal: Mehr Transparenz und Fairness!



## sun909 (2. Februar 2010)

Liebe Teams im Lokal-Ranking des Winterpokals!

Es kann ja immer mal vorkommen, dass jemand im Urlaub ist oder krank oder sonstwie einige Zeit nicht am Rechner oder im Forum online ist... 

Jedoch fände ich -gerade wo es so langsam auf das Ende zugeht- es erheblich fairer den anderen Teams gegenüber, die Punkte ZEITNAH einzutragen. 

Gerade, wenn jemand regelmäßig online ist, die Punkte aber immer mit einem Abstand von ein oder zwei Wochen nachträgt, hinterlässt das ein wenig ein "Geschmäckle".

Daher würde ich mich freuen, wenn wir uns im Köln/Bonner Lokalforum diesbezüglich weiter uns an einem sauberen Ranking freuen können 

Anregungen, Kritik etc. können gerne hier geäußert werden.

Ansonsten schöne Grüße und weiterhin fleißiges und unfallfreies Punkte-Sammeln
sun909


----------



## Bagatellschaden (2. Februar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Anregungen, Kritik etc. können gerne hier geäußert werden.



Nehmt den WP und Euch doch nicht so wichtig. Primäres Ziel des WP ist es, sich selbst fitzuhalten. Ist doch piepegal wer wann was einträgt. Wer Punkte, sagen wir mal: strategisch einträgt, muss sich im Frühjahr vielleicht die Frage gefallen lassen, wieso er/sie bei zwei Millionen Punkten noch immer nicht den Ölberg raufkommt. Aber: ist das mein Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Februar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> .... Lokal-Ranking des Winterpokals! ...



gibts sowas auch ? da verlier ich langsam total den überblick.


----------



## Delgado (2. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mal 100  gewonnen im WP.
Sonst noch wer was?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. Februar 2010)

Dein Ansinnen in allen Ehren, aber so lange auch hier im KÃ¶ln/Bonner Lokalforum Winterpokalteammitglieder 20 minÃ¼tige Fahrten zum BÃ¤cker oder einkaufen eintragen, hinterlÃ¤sst ein solcher Eintrag ebenfalls ein âGeschmÃ¤ckleâ. Deswegen kann ich den Einwand von Claus nur unterstÃ¼tzen, die ganze Angelegenheit nicht so ernst zu nehmen. AuÃerdem bin ich immer wieder beeindruckt Ã¼ber das fÃ¼r meinen Geschmack unfassbare Pensum, welches so manch einer hier seit dem Start des WP auf seinem Rad nahezu ohne Unterbrechung zu leisten im Stande ist (unsere Rennfahrer mal ausgenommen, und selbst die gÃ¶nnen sich ja bekanntlich ihre Ruhe- und Erholungsphasen).....


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2010)

WP Ranking zählt nichts, *garnichts*.
Ranking macht man im Wettkampf, möglichkeiten gibts da genug.
Ob Kurzstrecke oder 5 Stunden Marathon.!

Etwas gutes kann man dem WP aber nachsagen, man Trainiert schon etwas mehr in der Winterzeit.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (2. Februar 2010)

Versucht doch mal, besser zu sein als ihr selbst statt als andere. Dann können Euch vermeintliche und echte Schummeleien egal sein.

Ich finde es überdies bemerkenswert, mich welcher Akribie in diesem Forum das Tun und Lassen anderer protokolliert wird. Geht's noch?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. Februar 2010)

Meiner meinung nach betrügen die Hälfte der Teilnehmer!!! die Eintragungen mancher sind echt nicht zu begreifen 

Für mich ist es wichtig mein Wintertraining von jahr zu jahr (im Archiv) kontrollieren zu können, und mich so jedes Jahr für die Rennsaison zu verbessern

Das abschneiden im WP ist mir mitlerweile egal, obwohl es bei ehrlichen eintragungen sehr interessant wäre sich mit anderen zu vergleichen


----------



## Montana (2. Februar 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> ......
> Ich finde es überdies bemerkenswert, mich welcher Akribie in diesem Forum das Tun und Lassen anderer protokolliert wird. Geht's noch?



  

Deswegen gibt es ja auch oft die traurigen Augen  wenn der WP und die damit verbundene (und auch ermöglichte) Privatleben - Schnüffelei ein Ende hat.


----------



## joscho (2. Februar 2010)

Gerade der faire und freundschaftliche Wettkampf im WP motiviert mich dazu, mich auch dann mal aufs Rad zu setzen, wenn ich es sonst eben nicht täte - oder länger draufzubleiben . Letztes Jahr hatten wir lange Zeit einen netten Zweikampf mit den Windeckern, dieses Jahr leider nur kurz mit den Verfahrenen. Auch wenn wir diese punktemäßig hinter uns lassen, so ist mir völlig klar, dass mir das auf der Strecke noch lange nicht gelingt. Darum geht es aber im WP auch gar nicht. Wer sich richtig messen will, der soll an Wettkämpfen teilnehmen.
Der WP ist ein Spiel, dass man mangels Kontrollen nur auf Treu und Glauben spielen kann. U.a. deshalb gab/gibt es das regionale Ranking. Und es macht halt nur Spaß, so lange ich die Leute im direkten Wettwerb zumindest etwas kenne und ihnen vertrauen kann und eben auf "taktisches" Eintragen verzichtet wird. 
Wie viel es wert ist das Spiel zu gewinnen mag jeder für sich entscheiden, aber ein durch Beschiß gewonnener WP ist nix wert - ist halt genauso wie mit Abstimmungen bei Kalenderbildchen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Gerade der faire und freundschaftliche Wettkampf im WP motiviert mich dazu, mich auch dann mal aufs Rad zu setzen, wenn ich es sonst eben nicht täte - oder länger draufzubleiben . Letztes Jahr hatten wir lange Zeit einen netten Zweikampf mit den Windeckern, dieses Jahr leider nur kurz mit den Verfahrenen. .


 
Dieses Jahr fahrt ihr gegen die Trailjunkies.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (2. Februar 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Nehmt den WP und Euch doch nicht so wichtig. Primäres Ziel des WP ist es, sich selbst fitzuhalten. Ist doch piepegal wer wann was einträgt. Wer Punkte, sagen wir mal: strategisch einträgt, muss sich im Frühjahr vielleicht die Frage gefallen lassen, wieso er/sie bei zwei Millionen Punkten noch immer nicht den Ölberg raufkommt. Aber: ist das mein Problem?



nicht, dass mein Eingangsposting falsch verstanden wird...

Primäres Ziel ist es sich fit zu halten. Stimme ich dir vollkommen zu 

Aber für mich lebt der WP auch davon, dass andere Teams aus dem Lokalforum einen anstacheln, etwas mehr zu tun, als ich mich selbst motivieren würde. 

Und da finde ich es schade, wenn das o.g. regelmäßig passiert. 

Ob jemand Einkaufen, Fitness oder sonstwas einträgt, ist mir egal. 

Deshalb finde ich den Begriff "Schnüffeln" und die weiteren Kommentare dazu auch nicht in Ordnung. Es gibt die Trainingsverwaltung, wer nicht will, dass man die Einträge bzw. deren Hintergrund lesen kann, kann es darüber eintragen, ohne dass es jemand erfährt, was genau er/sie denn getrieben hat...

Und nicht jeder fährt Rennen und kann sich über Trainingspläne etc. motivieren, es gibt auch Hobbyfahrer, die sich halt im WP (und das primär zum Spaß, gegenseitigen Aufziehen, Bierkisten verwetten etc.) miteinander "messen"... Rennen fahre ich nicht so, dass ich mich dort mit jemanden messen will und kann 

Soviel noch einmal von meiner Stelle dazu. 

grüße


----------



## joscho (2. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr fahrt ihr gegen die Trailjunkies.



Da habe ich ein echtes Motivationsproblem.


----------



## Handlampe (2. Februar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Wie viel es wert ist das Spiel zu gewinnen mag jeder für sich entscheiden, aber ein durch Beschiß gewonnener WP ist nix wert - ist halt genauso wie mit Abstimmungen bei Kalenderbildchen.




...was soll denn jetzt dieser blödsinnige Vergleich?



...und übrigens: Ein gewonnener WP ohne Beschiß ist genauso nix wert, wie einer mit.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (2. Februar 2010)

Ach so, schonmal vorab: im nächsten WP wird es ein Team nur aus meinen Accounts geben. Wundert Euch also nicht, wenn bei allen Teammitgliedern immer die gleichen Daten stehen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Und nicht jeder fährt Rennen und kann sich über Trainingspläne etc. motivieren, es gibt auch Hobbyfahrer, die sich halt im WP (und das primär zum Spaß, gegenseitigen Aufziehen, Bierkisten verwetten etc.) miteinander "messen"... Rennen fahre ich nicht so, dass ich mich dort mit jemanden messen will und kann
> 
> Soviel noch einmal von meiner Stelle dazu.
> 
> grüße


 
Ich meine das auch nicht böse, ich bin auch "Hobby Fahrer" vielmehr meine ich das auch andere sich zu einigen Regio Rennen melden sollten (um Ranking zu machen), mal versuchen, natürlich z.B. beim Rheinland Cup da gibts ein Rennen in Bergisch Gladbach, von der Strecke Klasse für Anfänger.
http://www.german-a-cup.de/

Da kann man auch um eine Kiste Wetten wer schneller ist, oder wer MC
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bezahlt(das machen wir so).

Trainingspläne motivieren nicht, die kennen nämlisch keine Wetter-Verhältnisse.

Der WP ist schon ganz OK, man kann seine Sachen Speichern, und klar er zeigt einem was die anderen machen, dadurch macht man schon was mehr als man wirklich will.




joscho schrieb:


> Da habe ich ein echtes Motivationsproblem.


 
Ja. ??


----------



## jokomen (2. Februar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Da habe ich ein echtes Motivationsproblem.



Wo ihr über 3 Monate vor uns ward, hattet Ihr aber keine Propbleme mit der Motivation.  Strengt euch gefälligst an, der WP ist noch lannge nicht vorbei. Wer wird denn schon so früh aufgeben?  Abgerechnet wird zum Schluß !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (2. Februar 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...was soll denn jetzt dieser blödsinnige Vergleich?



Was soll den diese blödsinnige Frage jetzt?



> ...und übrigens: Ein gewonnener WP ohne Beschiß ist genauso nix wert, wie einer mit.



Ganz wie Du meinst.


----------



## joscho (2. Februar 2010)

jokomen schrieb:


> Wo ihr über 3 Monate vor uns ward, hattet Ihr aber keine Propbleme mit der Motivation.  Strengt euch gefälligst an, der WP ist noch lannge nicht vorbei. Wer wird denn schon so früh aufgeben?  Abgerechnet wird zum Schluß !



So leid es mir tut, für mich persönlich wart ihr zu keinem Zeitpunkt der Motivator. Das waren, wie bereits geschrieben, im wesentlichen die Verfahrenen. Eine zeit lang wirkte da noch die Erwartungshaltung bzgl. ihrer "Geheimwaffe" nach


----------



## Handlampe (2. Februar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Was soll den diese blödsinnige Frage jetzt?



...ist die Frage zu schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. Februar 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...was soll denn jetzt dieser blödsinnige Vergleich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...und übrigens: Ein gewonnener WP ohne Beschiß ist genauso nix wert, wie einer mit.


und deswegen ist das für dich inordnung oder was


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2010)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> und deswegen ist das für dich inordnung oder was


 @ Wurzel: laß gut sein, da geht es um was anderes.


----------



## joscho (2. Februar 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ist die Frage zu schwer zu verstehen?



Ach, das war wirklich eine Frage? Kam mehr wie Polemik rüber. Aber egal... ich finde es halt putzig, dass ein Kalenderbildchenbe*******r mir erzählen will, wie wichtig ich mich oder den WP nehmen soll. 
Das Du dbzgl. eine andere Meinung (angenommen) hast ist mir bekannt - und glaube mir, ich kann damit leben.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @ Wurzel: laß gut sein, da geht es um was anderes.


ja aber an der Aussage "ein Gewonnener WP ohne beschiß ist genauso nix Wert wie einer mit" gibt es ja nichts Falsch zu verstehen oder
ist ja jetzt auch egal Schade ist nur das bei so einer Motivationshilfe einige noch meinen betrügen zu müssen aber wer sich dabei Besser fühlt


----------



## Badehose (2. Februar 2010)

Liebes Team III,

schade, dass ihr euch auf das "Eintragsverhalten" einer  Person aus unserem Team "Trailjunkies" so eingeschossen habt.
Da wird die Punkteeingabe kontrolliert, kommentiert, andere Leute per konspirativer PM informiert, es fallen in diesem Zusammenhang Wörter wie Beschiss und Betrug ...
Was ist das für ein Verhalten, hinter dem Rücken einer Person/eines Teams (von denen euch die meisten wahrscheinlich nur dem Namen nach bekannt sind) eine solche Diskussion auszutragen? Ich persönlich würde dies als Mobbing bezeichnen.
Eure Punktezahl ist ähnlich hoch. Sollte ich dies auch als Grundlage für Mutmaßungen nehmen?
Wenn es euch eine Hilfe ist und die Gemüter beruhigt, könnt ihr uns gerne aus dem Lokalranking löschen. Denke, ich kann hier stellvertretend für die anderen Teammitglieder sprechen. Oder? 

Ein schaler Beigeschmack bleibt. Ich hätte mir ein wenig mehr Toleranz und weniger Verbissenheit beim Winterpokal gewünscht. 



Was diesem Thread eigentlich nur gut tun kann, ist ihn so schnell wie möglich zu schließen.

Mit sportlichem Gruß
Badehose


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2010)

Nein, wenn das so weiter geht ist das der, der am schnellst in den 2. Teil geht.

Ehrlich, warum das alles ??


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. Februar 2010)

Es wäre fast am Besten keinen WP mehr zu machen dann gäbe es auch nicht jedes jahr diese Diskussionen in verschiedenen Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (2. Februar 2010)

Danke Leute, endlich mal Comedy live im Lokalthread.


----------



## PoliceCar (2. Februar 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ach so, schonmal vorab: im nächsten WP wird es ein Team nur aus meinen Accounts geben. Wundert Euch also nicht, wenn bei allen Teammitgliedern immer die gleichen Daten stehen.


 
 ... ... 

WP ist doch eigentlich virtuell sinnbefreit und somit überflüssig ...


----------



## Handlampe (2. Februar 2010)

Badehose schrieb:


> Was diesem Thread eigentlich nur gut tun kann, ist ihn so schnell wie möglich zu  schließen.
> 
> Mit sportlichem Gruß
> Badehose




Wieso Gene....ich find's lustig, obwohl....auf Dauer wird's schon ein wenig langweilig...weil immer wieder die selben Diskusionen.
Ich geb ja zu, das ich selber mal so verbissen war und mich z.B mit den Windecker Burschen angelegt habe....und warum....wegen ein paar Pünktchen die nachher eh keinen Toten mehr interessieren...so ein Quatsch.

Mir persönlich geht der WP, auch wenn ich mit mache ziemlich am Hintern vorbei. Ich hab eigentlich auch nur mit gemacht um mich mit dem anderen TT zu messen...der Rest ist mir sowas von Wurscht.


..


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mir persönlich geht der WP, auch wenn ich mit mache ziemlich am Hintern vorbei. Ich hab eigentlich auch nur mit gemacht um mich mit dem anderen TT zu messen...der Rest ist mir sowas von Wurscht.
> 
> 
> ..


Ne, nicht wurscht. Es geht doch um eine Kiste Bier, oder wer MC bezahlt.

Du hast dich nicht angelegt, du hattest nur eine frage


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ne, nicht wurscht. Es geht doch um eine Kiste Bier, oder wer MC bezahlt.
> 
> Du hast dich nicht angelegt, du hattest nur eine frage


Schleimer


----------



## joscho (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo Badehose,

genau auf diese Diskussion hatte und habe ich keinen Bock. Und ernsthaft in die Haare sollte man sich wegem dem WP nun wirklich nicht kommen. Lassen wir es einfach alle wieder gut sein und kühlen die, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, erhitzen Gemüter wieder ab.
Das "Eintragsverhalten", wie Du es so schön nennst, finde ich, genau wie Carsten, unschön, da man den Stand der Teams eben nicht direkt vergleichen kann. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Sollte ich Dich persönlich beleidigt haben, so sei versichert, dass dies nicht meine Absicht war. Die Geschichte mit dem Beschiß bezog sich in meinem Fall auf Jemand und etwas Anderes. Da geht mir schon mal der Hut hoch, wenn ausgerechnet so ein Pseudomoralapostel und sein Gefolge mit den wohlgemeinten Tipps ankommen.

@sunday
sorry, damit ist von meiner Seite das Abendprogramm beendet.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Tazz (2. Februar 2010)

*Mist, ich bin zu spät ........*​


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2010)

Beenden möcht *ich* das hier gerne mit dem Hinweis das es im Frühjahr das *Große Treffen IV.* gibt.
Um zu *Biken.!!*

*Terminvorschlag meinerseits war bisher 20. oder 21. März*
*Der Winter ist dann rum.*
*Das erste WE und zweite WE im April ist bei mir sehr fraglich, da meine Tochter zur Kommunion geht.*
*Da kann ich aber auch einen Tag irgendwo fehlen, nur welchen, dass ist noch offen.*


----------



## Bagatellschaden (2. Februar 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Danke Leute, endlich mal Comedy live im Lokalthread.



Eben. Und eigentlich muss man sich als Autor des Eröffnungposts noch nicht mal viel Mühe geben. Die Pfälzer beweisen es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (2. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Beenden möcht *ich* das hier gerne mit dem Hinweis das es im Frühjahr das *Große Treffen IV.* gibt.
> Um zu *Biken.!!*
> 
> *Terminvorschlag meinerseits war bisher 20. oder 21. März*
> ...



Wir sind bis zum 28.3. auf Malle.
Mach also mal was im April.
Geht Deine Tochter an beiden WEs zur Kommunion?


----------



## Handlampe (2. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> du hast dich nicht angelegt, du hattest nur eine frage :d


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wir sind bis zum 28.3. auf Malle.
> Mach also mal was im April.
> Geht Deine Tochter an beiden WEs zur Kommunion?


 
Mir ist gerade mein PC verreckt 

Nächster versuch mit dem meines Schwiegervaters.

Nein natürlich nicht. aber das ganze vorgeplempel. Beichte, Weißersonntag, usw.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Februar 2010)

.... und wo kann ich mir jetzt mal das Lokal-Ranking ansehen damit ich auch weiss worums hier ging ?

( wehe es kommt mir einer mit ner Kneipenliste  )


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2010)

http://www.mtbsite.de/


----------



## Marc B (2. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Beenden möcht *ich* das hier gerne mit dem Hinweis das es im Frühjahr das *Große Treffen IV.* gibt.
> Um zu *Biken.!!*



Erzähl mal mehr darüber, das klingt gut. Alle KBU-Biker auf einer Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2010)

OK, kurz.
Das Treffen ist für alle KBU.
Je mehr um so besser.

Klar ist es schwer 10-20-30- Biker über den Ohmbach zu ziehen, daher gibts bei gr0ßer Teilnahme Co Guides. z.B. Wurzel, Beach und Anfänger.

Dieses Treffen gabs schon 3mal.

Was ist es:
Eine Tour durch das Windecker Land mit möglichst vielen Trails 
(ein paar neue gibt es dieses Jahr auch)
Zwischendurch gibts eine Einkehr bei mir mit Muffins, Kaffee, Tee und wer mag ein kleines Bier.Meine Frau läßt dann eine kleinen Klingelbeutel rundgehen
Die Frauen können mal auf WC und nicht in den Wald .
Nach weiteren Trails verabschiedet man sich mit einer Einkehr in der Siegperle oder dem Gasthof Köppke, beides nahe DB Bahnhof, an einem Bahnhof beginnt auch diese Tour.

Mehr Infos immer auf MTB in WINDECK. Vor allem bezüglich des Fixen Termin.


----------



## ultra2 (2. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> OK, kurz.
> Das Treffen ist für alle KBU.
> Je mehr um so besser.
> 
> ...



Höma Kimba,

könnten wir das nicht im Juli/August machen? Die Option auf besseres Wetter ist nicht zu verachten. Kann doch auch an einem Rennwochenende sein. Ein solche Tour strengt euch ja nicht über Gebühr an.


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2010)

Na klar hast du recht, aber im August haben wir meist 2-3 Rennen am WE.
Ich weis das ist übertrieben, ist aber so.
Und Juli bin ich im Urlaub.

Wir fahren jetzt doch auch bei Regen und Schnee. Ende März ist es besser, glaub mir.

Und vieleicht gibts 2010 auch noch "*Das Treffen* *V."*

Kann ich mir das (Große Treffen) eigentlich auch sichern


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. Februar 2010)

August ist ganz schlecht 24 STD von Duisburg


----------



## Montana (2. Februar 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mir persönlich geht der WP, auch wenn ich mit mache ziemlich am Hintern vorbei. Ich hab eigentlich auch nur mit gemacht um mich mit dem anderen TT zu messen...der Rest ist mir sowas von Wurscht.
> 
> 
> ..



 so sehe ich das auch und ich führe in meinem Team deutlich  nun ja, wir sind nicht wirklich vorne ... 

Liebes Team 3 

Die haben schon recht ... ihr müsst euch schon etwas mehr anstrengen, da geht doch noch was 

Na los, wenn ihr noch gewinnen wollt und versucht doch bitte nicht aus lauter Frust einen der führenden guides aus der Region fertig zu machen


----------



## Delgado (3. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> http://www.mtbsite.de/



Sehr beeindruckend!

30 Teams aus der Region ist doch klasse.

Mit uns wären es sogar 31


----------



## ultra2 (3. Februar 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mir persönlich geht der WP, auch wenn ich mit mache ziemlich am Hintern vorbei. Ich hab eigentlich auch nur mit gemacht um mich mit dem anderen TT zu messen...der Rest ist mir sowas von Wurscht.
> 
> 
> ..



Aber wichtig genung um auf uns einen Kasten Bier zu wetten.


----------



## ultra2 (3. Februar 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> so sehe ich das auch und ich führe in meinem Team deutlich  nun ja, wir sind nicht wirklich vorne ...
> 
> Liebes Team 3
> 
> ...



Lieber Guido,

vielen Dank für die aufmunternden Worte

Lieber wäre mir noch gewesen, du hättest dich der Philosophie eines Dieter Nuhr bedient.


----------



## Enrgy (3. Februar 2010)

Hi hi, den Streß hab ich mir vor 5 Jahren auch mal gemacht. Mich über nachgetragene Punkte aufgeregt. Aber damals haben am WP auch gerade so 200 Leute teilgenommen. 
Eigentlich war das Lokalranking ja als Ausweg vor dieser unüberschaubaren Flut an nicht nachvollziehbaren Einträgen gedacht. Man kennt sich hier untereinander mehr oder weniger und kann auch einschätzen, was andere so an Punkten einfahren. Also weiß ich auch, wer da noch eine oder zwei Wochen nachträgt. 
Richtig lustig wird das erst am Ende, wenn die ganzen Malle und LaPalma Trainingslager nachgetragen werden.  Am besten schonmal Beruhigungsmittel bereitstellen!
Mir isses inzwischen wurscht, unser Team läuft dieses Mal recht gut und als Ziel haben wir eine 2-stellige Platzierung im Auge, was wir auch hoffentlich schaffen.

Man muß aber auch sagen, daß die Latte dieses Jahr wieder höher hängt. Letzten Winter konnte ich mit ca. 730P auf P254 fahren - dieses Jahr würde das wohl nur für P300 aufwärts reichen, obwohl nicht mehr Teilnehmer zu vermelden sind.

Abschließend kann ich zu dem Thema sagen: Mit dem Alter kommt die Ruhe!


----------



## jokomen (3. Februar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Abschließend kann ich zu dem Thema sagen: Mit dem Alter kommt die Ruhe!



Und die Kraft und Gelassenheit, über alles locker hinwegzuschauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Devil (3. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> WP Ranking zählt nichts, *garnichts*.


 ...ja wie? Und das erfahre ich erst jetzt!


----------



## PoliceCar (3. Februar 2010)

@Red Devil: *Nette Signatur.* Habe im ersten Moment an _*U2*_ gedacht ...  
_*White Stripes*_ geht aber wohl auch ... 

Zurück zum bösen WP.


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. Februar 2010)

Cool, ein Quatsch-Comedy-Fred oder

Jährlich grüßt das Murmeltier.....


----------



## Enrgy (4. Februar 2010)

Lösung:
Wir sollten für sun909 in einem Thread alle unsere geplanten Punkte 3 Tage im Voraus bekanntgeben... 

*wegduck*


----------



## jokomen (4. Februar 2010)

Jo:
also hier, dann bis SO-Abend bei mir bestimmt noch weitere 54-60 Punkte! 

Unser Winterpokal-Sponsor  bezahlt uns ja schließlich nach Leistung. Da können wir uns keine Motivationshänger erlauben.


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Februar 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788

Auch gerne Richtung Düsseldorf


----------



## cycleman (5. Februar 2010)

Ihr seid alle total super und ich danke euch allen

Ich hab diesen thread erst jetzt gesehen, aber er ist einfach nur Zucker


Dieser blöde WP, das dämliche Ranking und das Wissen darum, dass ihr dem anderen nicht mal den Dreck unter den Nägeln gönnt ist dermaßen cool, dass ich mich vor lachen einnäß

Macht bitte so weiter, oder gießt doch noch ein bißchen Benzin ins Feuer.


----------



## Enrgy (5. Februar 2010)

Ja, das ist alles ungemein wichtg hier, das verstehst du nicht!  

Es soll ja sogar auch Leute geben, denen der WP so egal ist, daß sie nicht mal ihre täglichen 90min Trekkingrad-Fahrten zur Arbeit eintragen, weil das kein echtes MTB ist... *Skandal!!*


----------



## Trekki (5. Februar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Es soll ja sogar auch Leute geben, denen der WP so egal ist, daß sie nicht mal ihre täglichen 90min Trekkingrad-Fahrten zur Arbeit eintragen, weil das kein echtes MTB ist... *Skandal!!*


Hast Du mich ausspioniert, wie ich WP Punkte unterschlage? Ich gestehe: ich habe nicht einmal ein WP-Account. Wie viele Punkte gibt es eigentlich für meine 34km/Tag?
-trekki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes5 (6. Februar 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wie viele Punkte gibt es eigentlich für meine 34km/Tag?
> -trekki



kommt ganz drauf an, wie schnell du fährst


----------



## cycleman (9. Februar 2010)

@trekki: du solltest ganz langsam zur arbeit fahren, dass gibt am meisten punkte. dann hast du auch die besondere chance durch verlust deiner anstellung, wegen dauernden zuspätkommens, in deiner nun gewonnenen freizeit noch mehr punkte zu sammeln


----------



## Enrgy (9. Februar 2010)

cycleman schrieb:


> @trekki: du solltest ganz langsam zur arbeit fahren, dass gibt am meisten punkte. dann hast du auch die besondere chance durch verlust deiner anstellung, wegen dauernden zuspätkommens, in deiner nun gewonnenen freizeit noch mehr punkte zu sammeln



Lese ich da etwa Sarkamus und Ironie ind deinen Zeilen? 

Der WP ist eine TODERNSTE Angelegenheit! Kommste auch noch hinter, warte mal bis nächste Saison, wenn du dein eigenes Team komplett hast! Da folgt dann die heiße Phase von 2 oder 3 WPs, danach läßt das alles wieder nach und man kann solche Threads wunderbar auf die Schippe nehmen 

Uups, muß los, noch Punkte einfahren. Ist ja wieder matschfrei im Wald


----------



## Trekki (9. Februar 2010)

cycleman schrieb:


> @trekki: du solltest ganz langsam zur arbeit fahren, dass gibt am meisten punkte. dann hast du auch die besondere chance durch verlust deiner anstellung, wegen dauernden zuspätkommens, in deiner nun gewonnenen freizeit noch mehr punkte zu sammeln


Dann kann ich die TT-Tour von vor 1 1/2 Wochen empfehlen: 20km in über 4h.




Enrgy schrieb:


> Lese ich da etwa Sarkamus und Ironie ind deinen Zeilen?


Ja, Du hast uns erwischt.



Enrgy schrieb:


> Uups, muß los, noch Punkte einfahren. Ist ja wieder matschfrei im Wald


Im 7Gb ist der Matsch zu Eisplatten gefroren. Ich war heute mittag in der nähe vom Milchhäuschen.

-trekki


----------



## Enrgy (9. Februar 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Im 7Gb ist der Matsch zu Eisplatten gefroren...



Jou, hier auch, wie erwartet... 

@cycleman
rauf zum Pilz mußte ich sogar ein Stück schieben, da ging nix mehr !


----------



## Red Devil (10. Februar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...rauf zum Pilz mußte ich sogar ein Stück schieben, da ging nix mehr !



Das dann aber bitte auch ordnungsgemäß als "laufen" eintragen!  ..außer natürlich es waren weniger als 20 min Schiebepassage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (10. Februar 2010)

das Schieben strengt doch schließlich an, ist das nicht gleichzeitig auch noch Krafttraining ? Selbst bei nur ner Viertelstunde schieben, kann man das doch noch aufrunden, damit man wenigstens noch 2 Zusatzpunkte für alternative Sportarten eintragen kann. Solche tollen Leistungen bei den extrem winterlichen Wetterverhältnissen sollten auch einfach doppelt zählen!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (10. Februar 2010)

Vergebt mir, ich habe nachgetragen.


----------



## Enrgy (10. Februar 2010)

Claus, ich bin da nicht nachtragend...


----------



## Red Devil (10. Februar 2010)

jokomen schrieb:


> ...solche tollen Leistungen bei den extrem winterlichen Wetterverhältnissen sollten auch einfach doppelt zählen!


 oh oh ..nicht das hier falsch verstanden wird!


----------

